# Planning Permission for sand schools?



## Sags_Deer (29 April 2009)

Someone said to me yesterday that you dont need it if you put one in and dont put a fence round it, is this right? Its not for me as I have a school but am wondering if this is right. Thanks


----------



## BigRed (29 April 2009)

I wouldn't bet on it - best to ask your local planning authority.


----------



## _daisy_ (29 April 2009)

sorry but they arent right with what theyve told you. As you are altering the level of the ground and the materials of the ground you will need planning permission to build a sand school with or without fencing.
i have known people though just put rubber on top of gras and get away with it, suppose it depends on what your neighbours are like.


----------



## Divasmum (29 April 2009)

You do need planning permission.


----------



## myhorsefred (29 April 2009)

Yes, you def need planning.  I am going through planning for mine at the moment and because you are changing levels in field it is classed as 'engineering works'or something stupid.  and they insist you need planning.


----------



## tinawales (29 April 2009)

You need planning permission for building, mining, engineering operations and material change of use. Digging out a sand school is an engineering operation. Apply. Usually local policy does ot prevent such development unless it is a particualrly sensitive landscape (e.g.National park, AONB). Chat to your local planning authority about best site for it (makes them feel helpful if you ask advice as a pre-application discussion).


----------



## Donkeymad (29 April 2009)

Incorrect. Changing the surface material of a field requires PP.


----------



## tinawales (29 April 2009)

New development requires planning permission. Development, as previously advised, includes building, mining, engineering operations (known as operational development) and material change of use.

Fields are usually in agricultural use and, whilst the use of land as grazing land is agricultural use, keeping and schooling horses is not agriculture. So changing from one to the other is a material change of use. 
Digging out a sand school or raising/lowering the level of land is an operational development. That also needs planning permission. However, if you apply to make the sand school (operational development) that carries the change of use with it (see S.75 Town and Country PLanning Act 1990).
Local policy guides the determination of planning applications.
Unless in a particularly sensitive area local policy may support, or at least not oppose, such development. There may be other matters which argue against the application (known as material considerations) such as highway safety or landscape impact. So it is worth discussing with your local planning officer whether you have picked the best site. He will also be able to guide you regarding the local policy position. This is called pre-application discussion.
S.54A of the T&amp;CPAct and S.38(6) of the Planning and Compulsory Purchase Act 2004 require determinations to be made in accord with the development plan unless material considerations indicate otherwise. In some areas there are positive policies for horse related activities (W.Berkshire for one) in other areas the plan is just silent about horses. However it is the sort of thing you expect in a rural area so unless there are particular sensitivities which have to be considered at your chosen site you should be OK. The planning officer should be be able to warn you if there are.


----------

